# Blank slate 5D3 lens lineup help



## Cfunkexplosion (Apr 10, 2012)

I intend to sell my 7D and my EF-S mount lenses and move to a 5D3. Two lenses I'm pretty sure I want are the 35L and the 100L (for macro purposes.) I will retain my Tamron 70-300 VC. If I do go with those additions, I'll have about $2,500 left for some additional glass. I'm considering a few options, and any thoughts anyone might have would be appreciated. I'm considering the Tokina 16-28 as a replacement for my Tokina 11-16, the 24-104L as a replacement for my 17-55. Other lenses I'm considering are the 135L, and the 85 1.8/Sigma 1.4.

I don't necessarily need to replicate my crop set-up...I'm trying to balance usability with increased image quality. I'm a hobbyist shooting mostly travel, family, and general stuff. If anyone has any thoughts or suggestions, I thank you kindly.


----------



## RunAndGun (Apr 11, 2012)

The 8-15mm f/4 L is a FUN lens. If you can find a nice used one since they discontinued it, the 15mm f/2.8 is an awesome lens for probably half the price(or less). I see you have a fast 85mm listed already, it's a good focal length on FF. The 70-200mm f/2.8 L v2 is awesome, but that would pretty much blow your budget by itself.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 11, 2012)

I'd buy the camera with kit lens and hold off on anything more until you see how you like it and see what you are missing.


----------



## drjlo (Apr 11, 2012)

If the new Canon 24-70 MkII is as sharp as MTF chart suggests, then Canon has done many photogs a big favor by enabling a 2-lens system for most everything, i.e. 24-70 MkII and 70-200 MkII, that rival or exceed primes. 

I do love my 35L, 85L II, and 135L, but I must confess that 70-200 MkII is at least as good, maybe even better for contrast and color.


----------



## sach100 (Apr 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I'd buy the camera with kit lens and hold off on anything more until you see how you like it and see what you are missing.



+1
I was in the same situation and i did exactly as Mt. Spokane has suggested. Right now, i am also considering the Tokina 16-28 for wide angle (the canon 16 35 II is outta my budget). Any feedback on this lens is much appreciated. 
I will be choosing between Tokina 16-28 or the Canon 17 - 40.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Apr 14, 2012)

drjlo said:


> If the new Canon 24-70 MkII is as sharp as MTF chart suggests, then Canon has done many photogs a big favor by enabling a 2-lens system for most everything, i.e. 24-70 MkII and 70-200 MkII, that rival or exceed primes.
> 
> I do love my 35L, 85L II, and 135L, but I must confess that 70-200 MkII is at least as good, maybe even better for contrast and color.



Even at f2, or f1.4, even f1.2?


----------



## chabotc (Apr 16, 2012)

I've got a pretty extensive lens lineup (3 zooms, 8 or so primes) and when ever I'm carrying around my gear all day and I'm shooting architecture or landscapes I tend to take my 14mm f/2.8 II, 35 f/1.4 and 135 f/2.0.

If I know it's more people focused I'll substitute the 14 for the 24 f/1.4.

They're all incredibly sharp, great saturation, quick focus, amazing quality lenses that give you a really fantastic range effects to go for.

In your case since you have the 100mm I'd imagine that 24/35/100 if you photograph people, or 14/35/100 if you like the dramatic effect of the 14mm on landscapes and/or architecture would be a really enjoyable setup.

Alternatively I also never get bored walking around with just a 70-200 f/2.8 II all day - so that might also be an option to consider


----------



## maxxevv (Apr 16, 2012)

I have both the 35L and the 100 macro too. Running the 5DII, I use the Sigma 12-24, Canon 24-70 and the Canon 70-200 f/2.8 IS L. 

It basically covers 95% of what I might shoot. 

If the MTF charts are anything to go by, perhaps you could opt for the Tamron 24-70 f/2.8 VC with the 16-28 f/2.8 for that budget you have. 

And since you're keeping your 70-300, you'll have a complete range which covers almost anything that you might do while travelling or normal shooting. Just short some specialized areas like birding and stuff of the sort. 

Food for thought ....


----------



## swrightgfx (Apr 16, 2012)

Depends on what you shoot really. But from what you have said, I gather you want to shoot a bit of everything.

Personally, I have:

*Prime*
35 1.4L
50 1.4
85 1.8
100 2.8L

*Zoom*
17-40 4.0L

I find this covers most of my desired range, but plan to get a 70-200 for those moments you don't have time to switch lenses or need some additional reach.


----------

